# Reds Had babies



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

So, I was watching some TV and decided to take a look at my reds. A little "thing" cought my eye darting accross the aquarium, it was a baby red. Looking around the aquarium I could see so many of them.

What do you guys think I should do with them... They are in the free swimming stage floating around, in the gravel and plants. Should I try and get them out or should I just leave them in there. Im not really worried about them because from what I've heard my reds should have another batch on the way and I could just suck the eggs out and put them in another tank to raise them.

This is awsome!!!!!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I would say you can siphon as many as you can out and into their own tanks. If you do some research on the board, you can find that others members are going through the same situation. Congrats on the fry!







Post some pics if you got any!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you have a seperate tank available you can probually get alot out of there and save alot of them.

do you have gravel substrate???

If so, do a real thourough gravel vac and youu will get lots more out then you can see, just look at gravel vac.

Can you see the male spinning corcles over a certain area???If so suck that area real good, bound to be lots of babies down there.

Did you see any darkening lately with the fish??

You may want to keep a watch on these guys if they never breed before, you will get to see the next spawn or learn what pairs you have and how many...


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have 3 reds in a 75, 2 are around 10" and one is about 6-7" I think the two big ones are female because they are very thick and look like they are full of eggs. I could be wrong though, I didnt see them spawn ...yet.

I was away on holidays for a week... I guess everything happened when I was away. There is gravel but I dont see any depression of any kind that would indicate a nesting area.

I guess ill try and get some out tomorrow.. has anyone left the fry in with the parents for a long time and had success growing them out a bit?? maybe to a 1/2 inch or so???? Maybe if I put more ground cover ( places for them to hide)

thanks


----------

